
GitLab is hosted on Azure - beefman
https://twitter.com/EdgarSanchez/status/1004087778760646656
======
pmontra
They're moving to Google Cloud [https://about.gitlab.com/2018/04/05/gke-
gitlab-integration/](https://about.gitlab.com/2018/04/05/gke-gitlab-
integration/)

> We’re not just excited about offering this integration for you to use, we’re
> excited to use it ourselves! We’re already in the process of migrating
> GitLab.com to Google Cloud Platform. For us, the primary reason to migrate
> was because it has the most mature Kubernetes platform. By moving, we get
> access to security functionality like default encrypted data at rest, a
> broad, ever-expanding list of localities served globally, and tight
> integration with our existing CDN for faster caching. Be on the lookout for
> more information on our migration as it progresses.

------
dcolebatch
Yes, it appears they are part way through that cloud migration when doing a
domain discovery in [https://tidalmigrations.com](https://tidalmigrations.com)

Multi-cloud is the new norm IMO and like some have commented: So what? There's
a big difference between ownership of a SaaS app and someone using your cloud
platform (see Netflix on AWS for example).

------
jpetrucc
While this is funny, there is a huge difference between using a company for
cloud hosting and being owned by that company

------
tfranco
When you bitch about your competitor and everyone discover's your have feet of
clay...

------
mehly
hahhahaha

